# MySQL Datenbank lokal



## Nilix5 (10. Sep 2016)

Hallo Zusammen 
Ich arbeite derzeit mit einem Raspberry Pi und Debian Jessie als Betriebssystem.
Meine Java 8 Anbindung an die My SQL Datenbank jdbc:mysql://localhost/Datenbank
funktioniert eigentlich perfekt solange ich das Netwerk kabel angeschlossen habe. 
Trenne ich das Netzwerk kabel findet meine Anwendung keine Datenbank mehr.
Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Java20134 (11. Sep 2016)

Soweit ich weiß ist für eine MySQL Datenbank immer eine Internetverbindung notwendig! Daher funktioniert es nicht mehr, wenn du das Netzwerkkabel ab machst. Aber wenn du eine offline SQL Datenbank brauchst, dann empfehle ich Dir SQLite.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (11. Sep 2016)

Java20134 hat gesagt.:


> Soweit ich weiß ist für eine MySQL Datenbank immer eine Internetverbindung notwendig!


Es geht natürlich auch ohne Internetverbindung. Die Frage ist, ob es ohne Netzwerkverbindung geht.

Ich weiß nicht, ob man es direkt mit MySQL lösen kann, aber es ist vielleicht auch eher ein Betriebssystem-Thema. Unter Windows hätte man die Möglichkeit, den Loopback-Netzwerkadapter zu installieren und die Datenbank über dessen Adresse anzusprechen. Damit würde es vermutlich funktionieren.

Auf meinem Linux-Rechner läuft ein ping auf localhost allerdings auch bei entferntem Netzwerkkabel und heruntergefahrenen Netzwerkschnittstellen erfolgreich durch. Erst wenn ich die Loopbackschnittstelle mit `sudo ifconfig lo down`deaktiviere, bricht der ping ab.

Falls der ping auf localhost bei getrenntem Netzwerk weiter läuft, sollte der MySQL-Zugriff eigentlich möglich sein. Falls der ping nicht durchläuft, wird es nicht klappen. Dann ist aber eher Linux-KnowHow als MySQL-KnowHow gefragt. Was gibt `ifconfig`denn jeweils bei verbundenem und getrenntem Netzwerk aus?


----------



## Nilix5 (11. Sep 2016)

Danke erstmal.
Über mysql -u root -p -h 127.0.0.1 Antwortet der Server 
Über jdbc:mysql://127.0.0.1/datenbank geht es nicht.

Das wundert mich 
Ich probier es mal mit SQLite


----------

